# The Izu trip



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Please do not post any comments yet to allow the
others that were on this trip to post up thier pics.
(Does this make sense?)

Well, here are some of my pics from this glorious
event:


























































































































































More in a few minutes


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

The bad boys of the night:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Great pics 

is this is japan?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

*Please leave this thread for posting pictures only, for the time being!*

Info on what the day was about here - : http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/62194-izu-trip-8.html

Here's a few pics I took. Car wasn't part of our group - but this was a very impressive classic. 220 bhp. DCD will be shooting it for a feature in mags sometime:























































Miguel.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

More pix


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

*Meet the Pilots*

From left to right on all photos:

RExtreme, Gy, Thrust










Bean, Demon Dave, DCD, Hipogtr, G.A.T. Feast










Demon Dave, Peter Lang (?), and DCD again










NickM and Miguel (no Paparazzi please)










and Me (Hyrev)


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers man, nice to see some faces form the people you chat with all days:thumbsup:


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Here are several more photos from the journey!

Many thanks to all in attendance and for the splendid memories.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## ZILR (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the great pictures - always good to put names to faces.


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

> Hyrev: Oh boy...this should be good!


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

amazing amazing amazing. love that mid-night purple gtr !!!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

G.A.T FEAST said:


>


Quality:thumbsup: 
lol


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

^^ That RX-7 is bad, fast and sticky!!!
And with Miguel behind the wheel - unforgetable.
Thanks for the ride-a-long Miguel.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Anyone get some pix of my burning brakes?? By the time I got the camera out they had stopped smoking


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Superb pictures again guys, nice to put names to facas as said before.


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Here are some of my pictures. I have quite a few that are similar to those already posted, so I've put up those that are different.

Fantastic roads, I'll be back soon. 










































Dino braking like a girl...


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Fuji in the background


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Be-a-utyfull pictures guys. Looks like you had some good weather and a good time. That classic skyline looks sooo good, and that rx-7... looks nuts. thanks for sharing those:clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## drb5 (Oct 29, 2004)

Absolutely stunning pics....i just hope it's ok to post this up now? 

Wish i was out there with you guys. The place so suits those cars. :smokin:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

General shot! LOVED the handling on that FD of Miguel's... :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Here you go again, Bean!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Awesome, great pics and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Open 'em WIDE!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Now shut 'em!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

The ever-present Mt Fuji in the background. No snow on it, a bad sign?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

On the way back we stopped at a service station by Lake Suwa and there in the carpark were two 33s and a 34. Well, who could resist that? Three shots, two with a flash, before I realized I had woken them up. The drivers must have been to a meet in the Tokyo area, and judging by their plates they were on their way back to Osaka, and were slumped in the driver's seats having a blissful kip in the carpark until some bluddy foreigner wakes them up!!! Sorry, folks! :bowdown1:


----------



## G.A.T FEAST (Jul 15, 2005)

Thrust said:


> The ever-present Mt Fuji in the background. No snow on it, a bad sign?


Here is a close up on the cap of Fuji. I would agree with Al Gore on this one!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Thrust said:


> General shot! LOVED the handling on that FD of Miguel's... :thumbsup:


Thrust, next time you'll have to try out the AE86! 
It's a lot more raw than the RX-7 and needs to be kept above 6,000 rpm to get maximum performance, but it's even more grin inducing to drive than the FD.... 

Miguel.


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Bean, just love that car of yours!!


----------



## neeltec (Sep 13, 2005)

LOVE that '72 skyline... just SEX man </drool>


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Newera said:


> Thrust, next time you'll have to try out the AE86!
> It's a lot more raw than the RX-7 and needs to be kept above 6,000 rpm to get maximum performance, but it's even more grin inducing to drive than the FD....
> 
> Miguel.


Miguel, I like your attitude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap: 

When you asked if anyone else wanted a go in the Hachi-Roku, I was so close to putting my hand up, but we'd already been in that carpark for a while and I sensed people were ready to move on to the next spot. Now I am KICKING myself for not being more selfish... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Grab it while you can! hahahaha  

PS Remembered the answer to your question at last! Trace dampers & Swift springs on the 34. 

PPS You can try out something interesting when you're next down in Okayama!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Thrust, are you coming for the 13th November? We'll be in Izu again!
Maybe you can bring one of your toys then, but you need to come the day before and return the day after...

Most of us were knackered by 6pm - driving long distance afterwards would be too much!

Might be a bit too much distance for you to do so soon again, but would be good to see you there again too. Only hope the weather's as kind to us again, but we're out of rainy season now  

Miguel.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks everybody for the fantastic photo's.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks like you had a good time guys

can vouch for both the AE and the RX7 being fantastic cars

never been in an FD so quick! and the AE well thats got bags of character


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Thrust said:


> The drivers must have been to a meet in the Tokyo area, and judging by their plates they were on their way back to Osaka, and were slumped in the driver's seats having a blissful kip in the carpark until some bluddy foreigner wakes them up!!! Sorry, folks! :bowdown1:


:chuckle:


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for sharing 
great pic's mate


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thank you your for sharing your amazing photos guys.


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Amazing photos, thanks guys.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to say the same as everyone else , but some great pics and great cars thanks for putting them up!!!!

Sparks


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Thrust said:


> Here you go again, Bean!


Tasty! MP2 or MP3?


----------



## japimpaul (Mar 10, 2004)

sleepyfox said:


> Tasty! MP2 or MP3?


This car is sex!!!


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*Got ditched.*

Hey! Where was I? I feel left out.


----------



## Talon (Nov 7, 2006)

It's nice to see you guys are having fun driving around in Japan. I don't have a Skyline although I'm hoping to come across one soon. If any of you know of a place to buy one that will ship overseas then please let me know. I would love to have a V-Spec II that is stock. Thanks.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Talon said:


> If any of you know of a place to buy one that will ship overseas then please let me know. I would love to have a V-Spec II that is stock. Thanks.


try Miguel @ Newera Imports, top notch guy. Highly recommended by many
on here.


----------



## Talon (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks I really appreciate the information. I've been looking at the site and it's really well put together and a good selection also. I'll take it into deep consideration. Hopefully I'll be getting my skyline within the next month or two :bowdown1: Although it's unfortunate that he doesn't have any V-Spec II's in stock.


----------



## ProjectFD3S (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello! Just wondering what camera your using DCD?
Thanks!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

That must have been fun..

The purple/pink 34 is total sex!!

I'm afraid I'm gonna have to bite that paint job... :squintdan


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Very nice shots.

You guys have the life out there dont you :bowdown1:


----------



## FEINT (Apr 17, 2006)

That is very nice! Looks like you had an amazing trip.

I see that some of you are from Shinakawa! 

どの車もかっこいいですね。 僕も行きたいなー。


----------



## YYY (Jan 6, 2007)

hyrev said:


> From left to right on all photos:
> 
> RExtreme, Gy, Thrust
> 
> ...


Nice life style, living away in Japan....

Always thought Beans, HipoGTR, Thrust etc were Japanese...lol you learn something new everyday


----------

